# pollen enriched honey ?



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

keep them seperate. if you wish to take supplimental bee pollen, just do so. there is no advantage in adulterating your honey. good luck,mike


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ditto Mike's comments.

This reminds me of a label that reads "all the things naturally found in honey, including beeswax, pollen, and propolis"(paraphrased). Honey is what is naturally found in honey. Traces of pollen also occur. That is one way that honeys can be identified as per their floral source. There is no need to add extra pollen.

Any added ingredients are supposed to noted on your label.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

we do a pollen packed honey. Sells great!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Chef. 

Got any tips you'd like to share on how you prepare it? How much pollen do you add? How do you handle the pollen? 

BTW, still love'in your fireweed - just awesome!!!

To the other two replies, well, I don't see this as a negative thing at all. I'm attempting to craft a product that customers might really appreciate - sounds like Chef hit the mark before me. Not trying to hide anything - I plan to openly market this as pollen enriched honey. I'm using MY honey together with pollen collected by MY bees. Don't see a problem at all. 

Adulterated has such negative spin...let's reserve that word for those adding corn syurp to their honey. Enriched is much more positive and is truly in the context of what I intend.

Thanks.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

For the folks who dont agree (nor understand to be frank) dont understand the REASON behind selling it. It is for people who need more pollen to fight their allergies but do not like to take pollen as is nor there might not be enough pollen in the honey to help as much as they need. 

Astro: call me 360 261 2055 or email me [email protected] and I would love to help out. And thanks for the kind words regarding our fireweed honey. It is one of my favorite.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

And if someone has an anaphalactic reaction to your amped up honey, who is liable ?

Have actually heard of this from someone chewing on comb honey and finding a pollen cell.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Curious, are food vendors liable for customer's allergies? Or their allergic reactions? Anything seems possible, but if all ingredients are listed on the product label, as labeling laws require, it would seem the customer should be responsible for what they eat and how it affects them.

Are automobile manufacturers liable for all the accidents their customers experience?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

In todays society everyone is liable for anything, example McDonalds and "hot" cofee.:scratch:


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

lol... hot coffee!  Hhe he he 

Fuzzy: Great concern. We tell them how to take it but on our web site, we have a disclaimer. But same issue if you sell them straight pollen. Straight pollen has more of an effect then the pollen packed honey does. For us, it is marketing. They have three choices if they have allergies....1) take wild flower honey. 2) take pollen packed honey. 3) take straight honey. 

But of course, we do have insurance for some idiot who would misuse any of our items. 

But to be frank, Fuzzy brings up a bigger issue.... liability all around. We sell tons of candles... non have a warning label on them

Silly really.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Jo:

I dont honestly think so unless a customer discloses. For example "please, no mushrooms, I am allergic". Type of thing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> we do a pollen packed honey. Sells great!


Do you have an ingreients label, since you are adding something to the honey? Or aren't you supposed to?

You also wrote about discliamers and warningas. Do you have a botulism warning on your products? If yes, why not a pollen warning?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

According to the USDA (and WSDA here), I dont need to add an ingredient list. I have asked and they said no need to becasue it is like chunk honey. Makes since. 

No botulism warning. It has been advised by our layer however to be honest, NO CASES have ever been found regarding honey and boutlusim so it is of my opinion that I do not need it. This is ONLY my opinion. We do have a disclaimer concering on pollen. It is on the web site on our pollen page. 

great questions!


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

It is my understanding (sorry not sure if this is state or federal) that as long as you add "NOTHING" to your honey you are covered by the Dept of AG and as such require no special kitchens/permits etc.
As soon as you "ADD" anything to your honey you no longer are covered and in order to sell your honey would need to use an approved and licensed facility (commercial kitchen) if you dont you open yourself up to all sorts of problems


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Dve is right however adding pollen, coomb, ect is the exception to the rule.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> According to the USDA (and WSDA here), I dont need to add an ingredient list. I have asked and they said no need to becasue it is like chunk honey. Makes since.


How is it like chunk honey? Do you mean that adding pollen to honey is like adding chunk honey to a jar of honey? Therefore an ingredient list isn't necassary?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

that would be correct.


----------

